# ebooks and OCR errors



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been adding some of the free e-cookbooks from Barnes and Noble to my tablet and reading them in the Nook app. For free I can't complain. But there are some Optical Character Recognition errors in the fractions that have me wondering. I've not been able to successfully Google up answers to this so here's my question.

These were just fed into the OCR machine and no one checked them for accuracy. That's what you get for free, but most of the text itself is fine.

Does anyone know of a generally accepted interpretation for the following fractions that the OCR converted into these character sets?

Y-z  (I'm thinking this is 1/2)

% 

^

y* or Y* I think will be the same fraction  probably a 1/ something, maybe 1/8

}/z  1/2 again I think

?   This could be another 1/ or even a 2/  Hard to be sure on this one.

There's probably some other ones than these, but this is what I could find quickly.

Thanks for any help.

Phil


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I found this answer for the question mark.

http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com...m-unusual-typos-who-do-I-contact/td-p/1042536


> The NOOK (and many other devices/programs) will display a question mark when it does not have the correct character in it's font.
> 
> Some (but not all) fonts include special fraction characters (1/4, 1/3, 1/2) etc rather than using the 3 separate characters '1', '/', and '2' to create 1/2 for example.
> 
> ...


.


----------

